# went a little crazy



## kccomet (Oct 1, 2014)

picked up quite a few bikes and parts yesterday, still have to go back for the second load. ive always been a pretty good buyer but a pretty poor seller. sometimes i cant help myself.i cant hardly give a bike away here in kansas city so if you st louis boys want to come down for a garage sale come on. im still sorting thru parts and pieces. pretty decent hawthorne flyer,couple of elgins, an iver, the shelby and schwinn world, i posted earlier and quite a few more i havent picked up yet


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 1, 2014)

*nice finds*

wow!!!, you've been busy!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 1, 2014)

you can just drop it all off at my house....


----------



## kccomet (Oct 1, 2014)

*a few more pics*

a few more. im always buying or trading for interesting six day racing bikes and motor paced stayer bikes


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 1, 2014)

*Wow*

Wow, what a haul!


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice load of stuff! You shoud bring and empty truck and a bunch of casg to Trexlertown this Sunday.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 1, 2014)

*Iver Parts*

Hi kccomet,

I'd be interested in the set of blue Iver raingutter fenders and the Iver truss rod. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## stoney (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice load. Good to see a BUNCH of parts in one haul. Where is the junk? If there happens to be a rear boy's 26" stainless rain gutter fender for balloon Schwinn B10e, I am interested. Needs to have single hole brace mount.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2014)

*lots o goodies there*

good job kccomet!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd be down right giddy over that find! That's all good stuff, I don't think you'd find yourself stuck with any of it.  I'm trying to resist the urge to PM you about that elgin.


----------



## jkent (Oct 2, 2014)

Still interested in the Flyer.
Shoot me a price and we will go from there.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 2, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd be down right giddy over that find! That's all good stuff, I don't think you'd find yourself stuck with any of it.  I'm trying to resist the urge to PM you about that elgin.




I was tempted to ask about that Elgin too but Im sure the feeding frenzy has already begun. I would LOVE to have that Hawthorne as well to go with mine, looks to be pretty close to the same color-


----------



## kccomet (Oct 3, 2014)

to all the guys and gals that have responded, ive got back with most of you. im not trying to put any one off or play any games. remember this wasnt in the for sale section but the look what i picked up section. the bikes and parts were scattered thru several barns and buildings, im going back next week to get the rest and i need to see if i have parts and pieces to make some of the bikes complete. i also need to decide what i want to keep and what i  want to sell. ill get back to guys who have asked about certain bikes or parts next week. this was an old buddy of mine whos moving and getting out of the bike hobby. i was trying to help him out and prob paid more of what the stuff was worth than making much of a profit on it. i still have a hard time saying no to bikes, i prob need a 12 step program thanks jim


----------

